# Middle Ear Endoscopy



## mbdk1977 (Oct 31, 2008)

Is anyone billing for middle ear endoscopy and if yes, how are you billing for them?  Are you using the 69799 unlisted code or are you using 69440 with a modifier 52 for reduced services?


----------

